# Meeting expats



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Folks

Anyone out there know the best places to meet expats in the Paralimni/ kapparis/Protaras area.

John & Jill


----------



## ryucoop (Jan 22, 2009)

hey i live in paralimni, i moved here in december


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Ryu

Nice to know there are more of us out there. Have you retired out here and are you enjoying it to date. We have been here since feb last year its the best thing we have done.


----------



## ryucoop (Jan 22, 2009)

*hi*



johnandjill said:


> Hi Ryu
> 
> Nice to know there are more of us out there. Have you retired out here and are you enjoying it to date. We have been here since feb last year its the best thing we have done.


yes iv been here since december and im loving it. where in paralimni are u from?


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

5 minute walk from town square near Passion dancy gymnasium, we originat4d from Nottingham. how about you.


----------



## ryucoop (Jan 22, 2009)

johnandjill said:


> 5 minute walk from town square near Passion dancy gymnasium, we originat4d from Nottingham. how about you.


i live a 2 minute walk from orphanides, im origionally from Reading but lived in Leicestershire before i moved here. im 25, how old are you and your wife? I moved here to be closer to my cypriot girlfriend who lives in ayia napa. im finding it really difficult looking for work here. iv had a couple of interviews but nothing has come up yet. how have you found looking for employment?


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi

Weare old enough to be your parents ah ah 57 Niether of us work so not looking for jobs.

I have a company in uk that makes traffic signs, got peed off with everything in Uk so decided we would move full time over here. Our son is now running the company for us.

Have you tried ophanides for work to tide you over. good luck with your search


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry i can help with the Paphos end, but not the East,however there are boards and forums for the east end.


----------

